# Homemade Coil Jig



## Alex (14/10/14)

http://imgur.com/a/QGZo3/all

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raslin (14/10/14)

Looks like a winner


----------



## ET (14/10/14)

looks heavy as all heck


----------



## shabbar (14/10/14)

Lol cvs does this eyes closed


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

Here is a picture of my coil Jig!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke187 (14/10/14)

so after trying to decide on ho to make my own coil jig, I found the perfect tool for me, just a normal wire joiner which has 2 screws to hold my metal pin for my coils and its been working quite nice and only cost me a few rands to build. I decided to use a wooden box which my previous sub woofers came in and also mounted an old air flow control from a pro-tank, onto the lid of the box, so I can wind my coils on the jig on the side and then mount the coils in the atty on the lid of the box. Nice small and hassle-free work space

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187 (14/10/14)

i am going to the hardware store this weekend to find a neater fix for my clamps, something a bit more sturdy. While the plastic lug works, a metal 1 would be even better to mount and will also look better. Not sure why the forum uploaded 2 of each pic, because I only had 4 pics to upload

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (14/10/14)

forgot to mention I am planning on getting an old ohm meter that I can dismantle and mount on the lid of the box so that I have a nice small workstation. Planning on sinking the small lcd screen to fit flush on the top lid and drill the 510 connector, to replace the current 510 connector that I already have mounted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

